# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robot Monster", sci-fi film, Phil Tucker, 1953, USA

## Airicist

"Robot Monster" on Wikipedia

"Robot Monster" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Robot Monster (1953) trailer

Published on Mar 9, 2008

----------

